# Are these blue slings still usable



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Are these blue slings still usable only the blue outside layer of rubber is cracked.
I think if either break it couldn't snap back and leave a mark slings are to short to snap back to rear of gun correct.

I haven’t used my 41” speargun in proballey over 8 years it’s been in the closet that long.

Would like to have it on hand this cobia season.

edit: I'm shooting from the deck of a vessel.

So are these slings still usable
Thanks STB


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It looks like an abrasion, like it scrubbed up against something.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

actualley I think it's dry rot like a trailer tire.

this area of sling is under alot of preasure the rest of slings look good.
Thanks


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

8 years old, replace them.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Definetly not. We use about 36 similar bands on our Rockwall, broke 4 yesterday that looked similar. All less than 6 months old


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

if either break it couldn't snap back and leave a mark slings are to short to snap back to rear of 41"gun correct. JBL magnum
thanks


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Best way to punch yourself in the nuts with both fists at the same time on earth. Especially from the deck of a boat. Then poke a hole through the top of your right hand. Ask me how I know.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Replace them or they will break on the money shot


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah definitely change those bands.

And always know when your safety is off....or you'll see the biggest gag you've ever seen and just scare him away.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Can’t believe I’m the first one pointing this out but, I gotta ask is your plan really to shoot the cobia from the boat? Seems like a great idea to shoot one and pull in a green cobia or shoot one and not pull it in...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am asking this as a serious question! Have you ever fired a speargun out of the water???? If not, I would not advise it AT ALL!!!! It's not meant to do that and well, it can have some disastrous effects to anyone in the vicinity of it being fired!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Replace the bands and the blueberries ! Neither will be good for your health at that age 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Post video.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Telum Pisces said:


> Have you ever fired a speargun out of the water????


yes on a special occasion you need to pay a tad more attension. normally no I'd enter water then shot.


When I first started using this weapon I reliezed the black slings where to weak for me so I upgraded to the blues and liked the extra tension.

Planning to replace slings again w/ none blacks. How doe’s this rubber look? https://www.amazon.com/Spearit-SPEA...ds&sprefix=Speargun+r,sporting,162&th=1&psc=1
?1.I’m thinking the bright green will attach fishs attension. Is this true or false?

Would prefer to keep the metal section wishbone that contacts the spear grooves however the few videos I’ve sean seam to skip reusing the metal and just use string.

?2.These metal pieces are held on w/ plastic rings are both ends of rubber stretched then simply slide ring over stretched tube? Just can’t image holding onto the grinded down rubber u(unless holding it w/ needle nose pliers)If I can’t reuse the rings can I just lace w/ string?

My first weapon abillgner was wooden.
?3.Doe’s anyone here add floatation to there weapon?

Currently just have the orginal 15’ shock line cord, I would love to add a reel for my weapon. Gun is JBL 41” shaft mini Magunm 

?4.any suggestions is appreciated.STB


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> I am asking this as a serious question! Have you ever fired a speargun out of the water???? If not, I would not advise it AT ALL!!!! It's not meant to do that and well, it can have some disastrous effects to anyone in the vicinity of it being fired!


Just be sure and double wrap a thick towel around your neck so you don't break your Adams Apple!!! Ask me how I know...........:no:


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)
> 
> Can’t believe I’m the first one pointing this out but, I gotta ask is your plan really to shoot the cobia from the boat? Seems like a great idea to shoot one and pull in a green cobia or shoot one and not pull it in...


would only shoot a obviously none green like a large momma. I would never shoot then measure. 



Big E Nuff said:


> Just be sure and double wrap a thick towel around your neck so you don't break your Adams Apple!!! Ask me how I know...........:no:


dam that sounds painful because of you, think I'll keep the shooting underwater untill I get a bow or harpoon, just give me as many fish weapons as I can hold.

now I just have to have a reel.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

After viewing a half dozen videos I’m starting to think the plastic rings holding the wishbone to rubber isn’t reusable. Is this true or false

Apparently I’ll be forced to lace the wishbone what type or cord are you Guy’s lacing w/.?

Plan on shooting large wahoo & cobia (I usalley just shoot flounder never attempted a extra large fish yet this is why I thought I needed a reel.
Holding off on the new reel plan to extend the cord w/ 10’ of 300LB mono.or possiably a coil cord.
STB


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Steve, 
Kevlar constrictor cord is what you need, I’d say buy new bands for $15 though... and please post a video of shooting your Cobia or wahoo...


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

I thought the constrictor was just the name of the knot yes what you say makes sense now "Kevlar constrictor cord"
I could have ordered this alone w/ the sling rubber but don't see myself ever using 50'. for $13. heck the string cost more than 4' of sling rubber.$12. the installation people have #9 AT&T lacing cord it's very strong waxed string need to find out if it's waterproof.

I need to replace the rubber on the shockcord is this rubber also none replaceable?

thanks for advice STB

edit: decided to get a bow for on deck shooting.

https://www.amazon.com/Speargun-Constrictor-Retention-paracord-tolerant/dp/B00OVE3ZQC?th=1&psc=1


----------

